
Elon Musk’s Boring Company lands $48.7M contract for underground “people mover” - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/22/elon-musks-boring-company-lands-48-7m-contract-for-underground-people-mover-in-las-vegas/
======
rayiner
> Details of the 35.3-mile system, which emerged recently in a 505-page draft
> environmental assessment, reveals a design that fails to meet several key
> national safety standards. The underground system appears to lack sufficient
> emergency exits, ignore the latest engineering practices and proposes
> passenger escape ladders that one fire safety professor calls “the
> definition of insanity.”

~~~
Traster
That's a quote about an entirely different project that hasn't been approved
yet. This 1 mile tunnel is much much less ambitious and probably is more about
TBC building up expertise than actually deploying any fantastic new tech.

~~~
geezerjay
IIRC TBC never announced any "fantastic new tech", in spite of the marketing
effort. It seems they have COTS tunneling equipment, a knack for ignoring
basic establish practices, and a enthusiastic PR team.

------
jiveturkey
it's just an underground tram. it has 3 stops in a mile. there is no way (and
no benefit) that the tunnel is evacuated, hyperloop-style, at those short
distances.

which makes sense given the cost. which even at $50MM I very much doubt they
can do it that cheap. the stations or other parts of it must be paid for in
another budget.

